# Anyone else 'sense' the embryos were growing but got BFN?



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello,

I have just had a BFN after a natural FET. 

I started off feeling quite negative about the cycle as we only transferred one 11-cell, slightly fragmented embryo but 3 days after transfer I started having pregnancy symptoms that felt EXACTLY like my BFP cycle. I was so convinced it had worked as the symptoms for me feel different to the usual premenstrual ones. But then a few days later the symptoms started to fade and I got a series of BFNs...  

I'm confused because I went from being sure it wouldn't work, to sure it HAD worked. I feel certain that the embryo grew to blast and began to implant. But maybe it just didn't make it past a few days. 

Anyone else experience this with a BFN?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry to read that you had a BFN   

Although you had a natural FET, did you have any additional progesterone support during 2ww and did you ovulate on your own or did you have the HCG injection to trigger "natural" ovulation ?

Progesterone, whether produced following natural ovulation or from additional support can cause pg like symptoms.  It could be that you noticed this more and were more suseptible to any symptoms because you "knew" you had an embryo inside you (rather than on a normal menstrual cycle when you're not aware that there's any embryo) ??

It may also be that you did have "something" happen but had a chemical pregnancy although genuine pg symptoms don't usually begin until you're around 6 weeks pregnant, once the HCG hormones (and higher levels of progesterone) really begin to kick in.

I've been pg 6 times (4 naturally, 2 through natural FETs) and I've never had any real inkling that I was pg....and most months, following natural ovulation, I get what could be deemed pg like symptoms but have been advised by consultant(s) that this is most likely due to release of the progesterone.

I would perhaps discuss with your consultant if you have concerns.

Take care of yourself   
Natasha


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Natasha,

Thanks for replying. I didn't have any progesterone support. It was a purely natural fet, as was the first transfer I had which resulted in my son.

I know it sounds far fetched but last time my successful transfer took place on a Saturday and on the Tuesday I knew it had worked. I felt like I had such an easy 2ww because it was just a case of waiting for the BFP to show, which it did. This time I was so pessimistic it's not like I was expecting it to work but I had the same feeling on the Saturday, after a Wednesday transfer. But this time the feeling didn't last and I got a BFN.

It's hard to explain. I just wondered if there was anyone else who'd felt the same thing.

xxx


----------

